# Кто знает модель аккордеона?



## SergerGood (8 Янв 2014)

Всем доброго дня. Никто не может мне помочь определится с моделью аккордеона.


----------



## vev (8 Янв 2014)

*SergerGood*,
Не буду оригинальным, если предположу, то это Weltmeister годов 50-60-х. Не буду врать, но я лично не помню, чтобы в те годы вообще указывали модель. А Вам принципиально именно модель или интересует стоимостная характеристика?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (9 Янв 2014)

Это Вельтмейстер Фестивал. Один мой знакомый пытался продать такой же экземпляр за 5 тысяч рублей. В Москве года три назад. Еле -еле инструмент ушел за 1500 рублей.


----------



## SergerGood (9 Янв 2014)

*vev*,
знакомые интересуются что за модель, не знают даже что предлагать людям при продаже


----------



## Mikhail (9 Янв 2014)

Подскажите что за модель?


----------



## zet10 (9 Янв 2014)

Это что то страшное :crazy:. ...
Называется Галотта,производства Германии., где то 30 х годов.
Место назначения,скорее всего мусорка или отдать детям побаловаться и доломать.
Приводить это в порядок не имеет смысла,если же конечно это не семейная реликвия.


----------



## Mikhail (9 Янв 2014)

Так то дед с войны принёс.
Вот думаю что с ним делать.


----------



## zet10 (9 Янв 2014)

Оставьте как семейную реликвию!


----------



## vev (9 Янв 2014)

Mikhail писал:


> Так то дед с войны принёс.
> Вот думаю что с ним делать.



или как реликвию или в топку :biggrin:


----------



## Mikhail (9 Янв 2014)

Я боюсь он рассохнется. Уже две клавиши отвалились.


----------



## MAN (10 Янв 2014)

Mikhail писал:


> Я боюсь он рассохнется. Уже две клавиши отвалились.


Ничего такого не бойтесь, тем более, что всё это уже давно случилось! Это нужно рассматривать не как музыкальный инструмент, а именно как семейную реликвию, память о деде-фронтовике. У нас в райцентре, например, стоит на постаменте танк Т-34. Он тоже не ездит и не стреляет. Ну и что? Он не для боевых действий, он - памятник!


----------



## Mikhail (10 Янв 2014)

Сына чтоли выучить на нём играть. Уж больно у него звук хороший.
Сам в своё время на скрипке играл.


----------



## vev (10 Янв 2014)

Mikhail писал:


> Сына чтоли выучить на нём играть.



Ни в коем случае!! Пожалейте ребенка! Попробуйте сами на нем что-нибудь сыграть, а затем возьмите в руки нормальный инструмент. Контраст будет столь велик, что эта идея сразу сойдет на нет. Тактильные ощущения помимо звука вносят немаловажный вклад в удовольствие от игры на инструменте. А какое удовольствие нажимать древние клавиши с ужасным ходом и растягивать дырявый мех?


----------

